# Welche Klemmen für Alu-Leitung



## freakware10 (4 Mai 2011)

Kann mir eventuell jemand zugelassene Klemmen für den Schaltschrank nennen um eine Zuleitung mit Alu-Adern anzuschließen?
Sollte es von 10-50mm² geben.
Wenn jemand einen Tip hat. Bitte melden. 
Die Lößung mit den Aderschuhen mit Kupferbolzen kenne ich bereits.
Diese Variante geht aber erst bei 25mm² los.


----------



## Tommi (4 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das hier gefunden. Sind zwar andere als von Dir genannte
Querschnitte, aber vielleicht kannst Du bei der Firma mal nachfragen.

http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-53EFFEF9-E0A5A287/wago/style.xsl/des-383.htm

Erfahrung habe ich nicht.

Laut VDE 0113-1 dürfen im Maschinenbau Alu-Leiter erst ab 16²mm 
verwendet werden.

Aber Du redest ja von der Zuleitung.

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (4 Mai 2011)

Hier noch was...

http://www.hensel-electric.de/wDeutsch/downloads/produktinformationen/pi/01_01_dk_alu.pdf

<Klemmen Aluminium> bei google

Gruß
Tommi


----------

